# Kaufberatung Notebook oder Convertible



## Uriella21 (13. September 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für  unter 650€. Es soll hauptsächlich für die Uni verwendet werden und somit relativ handlich sein. Dennoch wäre es gut diverse ältere Games halbwegs vernünftig drauf zocken zu können (AC Black Flag, Skyrim, Age of Empires, ..., vllt sogar AC Unity?). Die Optik und Akkulaufzeiten sind mir relativ egal und der Speicher sollte mindestens 128 Gb betragen, gerne mehr.
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2019)

Also, da kannst du in Sachen Gaming nichts erwarten. Es gibt ohnehin nur wenige Notebooks bis 500€ mit einem "richtigen" Grafikchip, der stärkste wäre der MX130. Hier Infos und viele Games in Benchmarks: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-MX130-GPU-Benchmarks-und-Spezifikationen.257938.0.html

Es kann aber sein, dass es für Skyrim reicht. Das hier wäre das einzige Notebook bis 500€ mit ner MX130 https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-5-a515-52g-5615-silber-nx-h5meg-001-a1957991.html?hloc=de  das hat aber nur eine 16GB-SSD + 1TB Festplatte. Mit 120GB SSD bis 500€ gibt es maximal eine MX110 https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-MX130-GPU-Benchmarks-und-Spezifikationen.257938.0.html   da käme dann dieses Notebook in Frage https://geizhals.de/hp-250-g7-asteroid-silver-6ec71ea-abd-a1999022.html?hloc=de 

Hier kannst du auch Games wählen und nach Grafikchips suchen, ob es grünes Licht gibt oder nicht https://dev1.notebook-check.com/index.php?id=13827   Skyrim soll demnach zumindest bis "hoch" auf beiden Chips laufen.  AC Black Flag steht da nicht, aber AC Syndicate läuft auf beiden Chips NICHT mehr, das ist aber ja auch 2 Jahre neuer als Black Flag. AC Unity wiederum läuft auf der MX110 nicht, auf der MX130 in niedrigster Stufe. Ich fürchte, dass das nur ein Jahr ältere Black Flags dann auch nur mäßig läuft.


----------



## Uriella21 (15. September 2019)

Wie wäre der hier:
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...7/eqsqid/a5de996d-3603-4afe-8cb8-cab9b655a84e

Der hat zwar im moment nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, kann aber auf 32 aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. September 2019)

Uriella21 schrieb:


> Wie wäre der hier:
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...7/eqsqid/a5de996d-3603-4afe-8cb8-cab9b655a84e
> 
> Der hat zwar im moment nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, kann aber auf 32 aufgerüstet werden.



Es ist halt B-Ware, mit irgendwelchen Schönheitsfehlern muss man da rechnen.
4GB RAM reicht für deinen Anwendungsfall mehr als aus. 
Allerdings musst du noch Win 10 dazu holen. 
Für Age of Empires und Skyrim auf niedrigsten Settings wird es reichen. Games wie Assassin's Creed, auch ältere, wirst du damit aber kaum vernünftig spielen können. 
500 Euro ist halt Einstiegsklasse, da kann man so oder so nicht viel erwarten. Für das Geld kriegst du z.B. ja auch nur ein Mittelklasse-Smartphone.


----------



## Uriella21 (15. September 2019)

Wie viel Geld sollte ich dann mindestens drauf legen um Games wie Black Flag, Rocket League etc. zu spielen? Ich muss leider unter 600€ bleiben.


----------



## svd (16. September 2019)

Also, für ein neues Notebook, wo für das Spielen modernerer Titel, auf 720p@low/medium, mindestens eine MX150-GPU empfehlenswert ist, sind 600€ leider das Minimum. Alles leistungsstärkere liegt weit über dem Budget.

Alternativen wären Notebooks mit etwa den neuen mobilen Ryzen-5-3000-APUs mit integrierter Vega-8-Grafikeinheit.
Die sind halt nicht so flott wie eine MX150. Mit älteren Spielen könnten sie aber recht gut zurechtkommen. Da suchst du dir einfach ein Gerät mit der gewünschten Anzahl an RAM und Speicher, die noch im Rahmen liegen.



Spoiler



Wenn dir die Spiele wirklich sehr am Herzen liegen, würde ich evtl. noch einen Blick auf gebrauchte Geräte werfen. Die hätten eigentlich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Natürlich bleibt da das Risiko mit deren Zustand. Besonders der Akku ist bei Notebooks ja immer ein Schwachpunkt. Aber wenn du dir denken kannst, du hättest das Gerät zB von einem älteren Geschwister übernommen, 
die aufgerüstet haben, kannst du da vlt etwas herauspicken. Persönlich würde ich dann vlt ein Notebook mit einer GTX 1050 anpeilen, die im Neuzustand unvernünftig teuer sind.
Im Prinzip gäbe es bis 600€ auch Teile mit i7, die 17 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale und fast 3kg sind aber ziemlich unhandlich.
Ich finde, am interessantesten wäre noch das Notebook von Medion. Core-i5, 16GB (!) RAM, SSD und HDD, GTX 1050 (4GB). Preisvorschläge werden auch angenommen (vlt gehen <550€ ja auch...) 
Hmja, Medion ist halt keine Marke zum Posen. Aber mit dem gesparten Geld kannst du dir noch immer einen großen Anna-Elsa-Aufkleber kaufen und das peinliche Logo verdecken. 



edit: Hmm, ich hab das doch lieber editiert. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Verarbeitung und Qualitätssicherung bei Medion letztenendes ist. Dann vlt. doch lieber ein Gerät mit Ryzen-5-3000, Vega-8 und Garantie kaufen.


----------



## Uriella21 (16. September 2019)

https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+nitro+5+gaming+notebook+409114

Der hört sich für mich auch gut an, und mit 620€ könnte ich mich evtl. noch anfreunden.

Der hat zwar Linux aber ich könnte Win10 von nem Bekannten haben.


----------



## svd (16. September 2019)

Wenn du das Budget soweit strecken und Win-10 installieren kannst, ist das Nitro-5 in Ordnung.
Das Display könnte besser sein, heißt es, die Lautstärke unter Last geringer und es wäre besser, den Arbeitsspeicher mit zwei Modulen (für Dual-Channel-Betrieb) zu bestücken, 
aber für den Preis ist es ein solides Gaming-Notebook.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2019)

Also, ehrlich gesagt würde ich auf keinen Fall ein Notebook ohne SSD nehmen. Aber anders geht es wohl nicht, wenn man wirklich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will. Notebooks mit ner MX150 oder MX250 oder AMD 560X PLUS ne SSD kosten alle mindestens 640€


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2019)

bei amazon gibts grad das Lenovo IdeaPad 330 mit radeon 530 für 450 euro.
ein bißchen zocken kann man damit sicherlich auch. allzu hoch sollten die ansprüche allerdings natürlich nicht sein.
für den preis imo aber ein wirklich sehr gutes angebot,


----------



## Uriella21 (17. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ehrlich gesagt würde ich auf keinen Fall ein Notebook ohne SSD nehmen. Aber anders geht es wohl nicht, wenn man wirklich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will. Notebooks mit ner MX150 oder MX250 oder AMD 560X PLUS ne SSD kosten alle mindestens 640€



Bis zu 650€ könnte ich gerade noch so beschaffen, aber mehr geht nicht. Ne SSD wäre schon schön,  ich brauche auch nicht soo viel Speicher.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Uriella21 schrieb:


> Bis zu 650€ könnte ich gerade noch so beschaffen, aber mehr geht nicht. Ne SSD wäre schon schön,  ich brauche auch nicht soo viel Speicher.


Also, mein Tipp wäre das hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/medion+akoya+p15645?nbb=45c48c  das gibt es bei MediaMarkt, allerdings nur über deren Ebay-Account, für nur 650€ https://www.ebay.de/itm/264428519375  auf mediamarkt.de kostet das 850€ UND hat eine lange Lieferzeit. Das hat eine Nvidia MX250, den Nachfolger der MX150, dazu noch ne 512GB SSD und 1TB Festplatte.

Ansonsten gibt es noch als Angebot für 620€ bei Amazon https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MC86KGQ mit einer Nvidia MX150 und 256GB SSD, oder dieses Asus für 650€ https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx505dy-bq052-red-matter-90nr01a2-m02180-a1977241.html?hloc=de mit 512GB SSD und einer AMD RX 560x


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2019)

das könnte auch was für dich sein:
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...k-Generator|&dclid=CIX_jN7j2uQCFQ8HiwodoroAeA
mit den 100 euro direktabzug wären wir bei 575 euro!


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das könnte auch was für dich sein:
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...k-Generator|&dclid=CIX_jN7j2uQCFQ8HiwodoroAeA
> mit den 100 euro direktabzug wären wir bei 575 euro!



Das wäre echt gut, allerdings die Lieferzeit... da kann man aber schauen, ob ein Markt in der Nähe den noch ab Lager hat.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre echt gut, allerdings die Lieferzeit... da kann man aber schauen, ob ein Markt in der Nähe den noch ab Lager hat.


Hier wären noch zwei mit ner MX150, 256Gb SSD und je 100€ Abzug, so dass sie 639€ kosten:

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-vivobook-pro-17-n705fn-gc008t-2542477.html => 17,3 Zoll!!
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_dell-insprion-15-5580-2486114.html => 15,6 Zoll


----------



## svd (18. September 2019)

Falls sich dein Bekannter auch zutraute das Notebook zu öffnen, ließe sich sonst auch im Nitro-5 nachträglich eine 240GB-SSD, im m.2-SATA(!)-Format, für ca. 30€ nachrüsten.


----------



## Uriella21 (18. September 2019)

Das mit dem Nachrüsten wäre möglich.


----------



## Uriella21 (18. September 2019)

Welche Gaming Leistung kann ich bei den letzten genannten Notebooks erwarten?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Uriella21 schrieb:


> Welche Gaming Leistung kann ich bei den letzten genannten Notebooks erwarten?



Auf der Website, zu der ich auch weg der mx130 verlinkt hab, findet sich natürlich auch die MX150: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDI...-Specs-der-GT-1030-fuer-Laptops.223528.0.html   eine AMD RX 560X wäre ein Stück stärker. Die wäre in Bonkics Tipp, allerdings ist das wohl ausverkauft. Auch eine RX 560X ist hier drin: https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx505dy-bq052-red-matter-90nr01a2-m02180-a1977241.html?hloc=de  650€.


----------



## Uriella21 (18. September 2019)

Der hört sich gut an und von Asus hab ich bisher nur gutes gehört.


----------

